# Power



## TomsCoupe (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, it has come time to move on to a new car. And a 1971-77 240z is my choice. I just am wondering what kind of power these engine can put out. What are my options for turbo engine swaps? Is an RB26dett a good candidate?? For the time being, i want to build an n/a or turbo car with atleast 250hp. All i want to do is spank some mustangs and camaros. Dont get me wrong, i love mustangs, but am not willing to waste my money on fuel consumption from the pig of a v8. If im gonna waste money, id rather it be on performance parts that will stomp on their big v8's. What kind of power would i need to run 12's in this car(thinking of distant future)?
anyway, sorry if i sound like every other dreamer out there, but i am serious about this car. it will be my next car. Right now i am parting out my 1984 RX7. I found some serious rust, and to tell you the truth, i just didnt like the car enough to save it.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TomsCoupe said:


> Well, it has come time to move on to a new car. And a 1971-77 240z is my choice. I just am wondering what kind of power these engine can put out. What are my options for turbo engine swaps? Is an RB26dett a good candidate?? For the time being, i want to build an n/a or turbo car with atleast 250hp. All i want to do is spank some mustangs and camaros. Dont get me wrong, i love mustangs, but am not willing to waste my money on fuel consumption from the pig of a v8. If im gonna waste money, id rather it be on performance parts that will stomp on their big v8's. What kind of power would i need to run 12's in this car(thinking of distant future)?
> anyway, sorry if i sound like every other dreamer out there, but i am serious about this car. it will be my next car. Right now i am parting out my 1984 RX7. I found some serious rust, and to tell you the truth, i just didnt like the car enough to save it.
> 
> Thanks, Tom


Is this 240 going to be a daily driver? About how much money are you *really* willing to spend of your new project?


----------



## TomsCoupe (Mar 5, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Is this 240 going to be a daily driver? About how much money are you *really* willing to spend of your new project?


Yeah, its going to be my daily driver. I have just under 5k to spend on the engine. The car im looking at is in great shape, im just trying to get it for cheaper.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TomsCoupe said:


> Yeah, its going to be my daily driver. I have just under 5k to spend on the engine. The car im looking at is in great shape, im just trying to get it for cheaper.


To be honest with you if your doing a project of any kind you need to pick up beater car. 5G's is not going to a RB25dett, sorry if I'm being a downer but I am being realistic. 5G's could get you a V-8 but I'm not sure you'll get in the 12's with that. 

To make it in the 12's you'll need about 300hp. (guess-a-mating)? Stock 240Z made 150hp.

Here is another site that will help go into detail about 240 and the mods to make a 12's pass.
http://www.zhome.com/

Good luck!


----------



## TomsCoupe (Mar 5, 2004)

ok, cool. thanks.


----------

